# Yukon



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey-

I have been looking at portables lately on the internet, and one of them that I like is the Clam Fishtrap Yukon. It is a little pricey for me now. After the ice season is over do alot of places usually have big sales on them? If so ABOUT how much do you think they would cost? Also, do stores sell Older Yukon MOdels, if so where, and waht are prices?

Thanx
-Shootnmiss09


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Moritz in Mandan was selling them for around 300 last spring. Thats about 100 bucks off.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

NE Places in Southern MN sell the Yukons for cheap?


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Unlike most sites Clam doesn't list their prices....What is the retail price for a Yukon?


----------



## mallykiller (Mar 28, 2005)

I had just bought my icehouse a month ago and thats a clam voyager which is a step up from the yukon model and I got that for 400 with a free ice armor jacket which was a really good deal. The deal was going on at scheels but I dont know if it is still going on.


----------



## jeepguy (Nov 7, 2005)

I bought a yukon @ Cabelas. I wish they woudl of had a deal like Scheels. Anyways, it was on sale for 429 (down from 499) then if you sign up for the club car it will usually save you another 100 bucks right off the top, plus they give you an additional 25 bucks in points you can use towards your purchase. I ended up getting a yukon and a cover ( a must have) for 360.00. Not a bad deal. Although I had a zipper malfunction, but I called Clam and they let me stop by and they replaced the whole tent for no cost. They are a great company, customer service is great. The Yukon is a great portable. Great for two people.


----------

